# Which PAL SNES games are worth converting to NTSC?



## WiiUBricker (Oct 6, 2017)

Since PAL games usually were released after the NTSC versions, I recall reading that the devs took their time to not only convert them to PAL, but to fix bugs or do other enhancements while they were at it. That said, are you aware of any PAL games that received those treatments and thus are worth converting to NTSC for 60Hz goodness?


----------



## Thoradin (Oct 6, 2017)

Lufia II or just Lufia in EU has some bug fixes in the Pal version most of them are Graphics in the ancient cave.
Secret of Evermore has some minor ones.

Also don't forget there are Pal Exclusive games those are worth to play:
Asterix 
Asterix and Oberlix
Theme Park
Terranigma
Lucky Luke
Tintin in Tibet
Tintin Prisoners of the Sun
Smurfs
Smurfs Travel the World


----------



## ganons (Oct 7, 2017)

So read that Super Street Fighter NTSC version doesnt work, if you were to get the PAL version and convert it, would it work?


----------



## wawnord (Oct 7, 2017)

@WiiUBricker Could you post a link how to convert 50Hz PaL to 60Hz NTSC? I´ve some german games like Zelda which have soundproblems on the SNES mini


----------



## DieVorspeise (Oct 7, 2017)

I have the same sound problems with PAL Games on SNES Mini, is there any way to fix this?
Do you know how i can play PAL only games like Terranigma?


----------



## migles (Oct 7, 2017)

Thoradin said:


> Lufia II or just Lufia in EU has some bug fixes in the Pal version most of them are Graphics in the ancient cave.
> Secret of Evermore has some minor ones.
> 
> Also don't forget there are Pal Exclusive games those are worth to play:
> ...


don't forget the lucky luke game 
this game had an appearance in one of my most remembered gbatemp moments


----------



## MRJPGames (Oct 7, 2017)

Just wondering but the games where the devs actually took the time to port it to PAL wouldn't those actually run too fast when converted to NTSC. Just like many games ran to slow because they were not properly ported. Especially for PAL exclusive games I could see this being an issue (unless possibly when they were poorly ported from JAP-NTSC).


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 7, 2017)

I heard New Ghostbusters II is great.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 7, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I heard New Ghostbusters II is great.



that's on the NES...


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 7, 2017)

DJPlace said:


> that's on the NES...


----------



## Laserschwert (Oct 8, 2017)

If I understand it correctly, you can patch any PAL game to 60Hz NTSC, right? I found this site (http://en.evilgames.eu/snes-pal-to-ntsc.html), but I don't fully understand how to know which games become glitchy when patched.


----------



## Stremon (Oct 10, 2017)

On romhack website if you do a search in the hacks section with the search word "NTSC", you will get most of the NTSC patches made for specific SNES PAL games, including Terranigma.
Tested those, they work perfectly on the SNES mini.


----------



## Laserschwert (Oct 10, 2017)

I know about the ones on Romhacking, but the other site claims that you can use their patches for every game...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 10, 2017)

Stremon said:


> On romhack website if you do a search in the hacks section with the search word "NTSC", you will get most of the NTSC patches made for specific SNES PAL games, including Terranigma.
> Tested those, they work perfectly on the SNES mini.


Are you lying or have you actually tested Terranigma yourself?


----------



## ital (Oct 10, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Are you lying or have you actually tested Terranigma yourself?



Wondering that myself as a lot of people have stated this doesn't work when patched either.


----------



## Stremon (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh crap, you're right, I just tested to see if it booted correctly, but indeed there is a black screen right after the logo...
It was working for other quintet games conversion, but not this one.
That sucks, we have to find a way to make it work... Does anybody know if the game was using a specific chips inside the cartridge?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 10, 2017)

Stremon said:


> Oh crap, you're right, I just tested to see if it booted correctly, but indeed there is a black screen right after the logo...
> It was working for other quintet games conversion, but not this one.
> That sucks, we have to find a way to make it work... Does anybody know if the game was using a specific chips inside the cartridge?


I heard that the other Quintet games don't work as well. When you say it was working for other Quintet games, did you test it yourself?


----------



## ital (Oct 10, 2017)

The latest update of hakchi apparently has a built in fix for this game along with others, haven't updated yet to try it myself.


----------



## wawnord (Oct 11, 2017)

Does anyone has a tutorial für the PAL<> NTSC patching on http://en.evilgames.eu/snes-pal-to-ntsc.html?
Want to patch some german games like Secret of mana and Zelda, but i ever have the same soundissues.


----------

